# Warren co managed club looking for 4 members



## BIGTEN

34 yr old club looking for 4 qdm minded hunters. Land consist of 2030 ac mature hardwoods and young and older class pines.With over 7000 ac being managed by ajoining clubs.We plant 40 plus food plots ever year and have a protein feeding program in place.We also have 2 managed lakes with plenty of bass and crappie.

We have over 50 club stands all ready in place and use a pin in pin out system with no reserved area


We have a secure camp with electricity, walk in deer cooler, camp shower, and a cooking shed.

Dues will be 1,000.00 plus a 100.00 camper fee with year round access to property. 30 members total

For more info call scott @706-463-0876 AFTER 4 PM OR BRAD @706-463-0130


----------



## Duff

Sounds like a good club and a good deal. 

Good luck with it.

TTT


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm"s returned


----------



## Whyund2no

Memberships still available ?


----------



## BIGTEN

We do still have opening


----------



## buckmaster56

*Membership*

Do you still have an opening..just saw your ad.


----------



## BIGTEN

Yes sir,  we do still have openings


----------



## pbjbert

Are there pigs?


----------



## buckmaster56

BIGTEN said:


> Yes sir,  we do still have openings



I want a membership..when could I meet someone and see the land and join. My cell no is 706-830-5610 and my name is Gary Walton..Thank You !


----------



## biggdogg

buckmaster56 said:


> I want a membership..when could I meet someone and see the land and join. My cell no is 706-830-5610 and my name is Gary Walton..Thank You !



Your best bet would be to call either Scott or Brad. Their numbers are in the original post. Scott isn't on here very often and Brad is never on here.


----------



## firedog6510

Is the club trophy manage?


----------



## BIGTEN

firedog , I sent you a private mess.


----------



## basshunter1

*Lease*

Do you still have any openings? Thanks


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## Chestnut

*Warrenton co*

ttt  
 good looking club w/ some good guys


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BullBoy1960

Any openings for 2019-2020 . Give me a call when you know something Ty ..678-326-7261, William


----------



## Haydenscott

BIGTEN said:


> 34 yr old club looking for 4 qdm minded hunters. Land consist of 2600 ac mature hardwoods and young and older class pines.With over 7000 ac being managed by ajoining clubs.We plant 40 plus food plots ever year and have a protein feeding program in place.We also have 2 managed lakes with plenty of bass and crappie.
> 
> We have over 50 club stands all ready in place and use a pin in pin out system with no reserved area
> 
> 
> We have a secure camp with electricity, walk in deer cooler, camp shower, and a cooking shed.
> 
> Dues will be 1,000.00 plus a 100.00 camper fee with year round access to property. 30 members total
> 
> For more info call scott @706-463-0876 AFTER 4 PM OR BRAD @706-463-0130


Any hogs?


----------



## hodgman

Haydenscott said:


> Any hogs?



we have a some


----------



## Whyund2no

how many openings are left ?


----------



## Haydenscott

hodgman said:


> we have a some


Allow hog dogs?


----------



## Haydenscott

hodgman said:


> we have a some


Did you text me?


----------



## hodgman

BullBoy1960 said:


> Any openings for 2019-2020 . Give me a call when you know something Ty ..678-326-7261, William



looks like we have 3 openings


----------



## hodgman

Haydenscott said:


> Did you text me?


 did not text you.


----------



## BIGTEN

Sorry guys for not answering youre questions , I thought this post was locked. I didn't find till last night that it wasn't. We are still looking for members. Please call 
me after 4 pm and I will be glad to talk with you . Scott 706-463-0876


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## Chestnut

T T TOP      CHESTNUT


----------



## BIGTEN

We've had a couple guys that had to back out rejoining our club for various reasons, so we have a 2 openings. Please call Scott @ 706-463-0876 after 4 pm
if you would like more info .


----------



## BIGTEN

TTT


----------



## Chestnut

amy big bucks killed the last 3 years>>>   140 T  ?????
 how about the does??????
 steve  chetnut


----------



## BIGTEN

chestnut, I sent you a pm


----------



## Chestnut

Still looking for one  more member????
 chestnut


----------



## timgarside

PM sent.


----------



## brownceluse

Is coon hunting aloud after deer season?


----------



## Chestnut

still any opening ???    TTTT


----------



## MrDuckKiller

Sent text to Scott


----------



## Chestnut

TTT     from August


----------



## Chestnut

should am looking  , goof club with plenty of e=room 
thanks chestnut


----------



## Vols Fan in FL

Chestnut said:


> should am looking  , goof club with plenty of e=room
> thanks chestnut


??????


----------



## Chestnut

SORRY ABOUT THAT   TTT
 CHESTNUT


----------



## Chestnut

ttt still looking .. whenis the money due ???
chestnut


----------



## Tony Garmon

BIGTEN said:


> 34 yr old club looking for 4 qdm minded hunters. Land consist of 2030 ac mature hardwoods and young and older class pines.With over 7000 ac being managed by ajoining clubs.We plant 40 plus food plots ever year and have a protein feeding program in place.We also have 2 managed lakes with plenty of bass and crappie.
> 
> We have over 50 club stands all ready in place and use a pin in pin out system with no reserved area
> 
> 
> We have a secure camp with electricity, walk in deer cooler, camp shower, and a cooking shed.
> 
> Dues will be 1,000.00 plus a 100.00 camper fee with year round access to property. 30 members total
> 
> For more info call scott @706-463-0876 AFTER 4 PM OR BRAD @706-463-0130


----------



## Tony Garmon

What are the guest rules
Tony Garmon 678-386-3820
I have 3 adults and two grandsons (5 and 8)
How many deer did the club kill
What was the biggest What are the size limits
Text would be nice
Thanks for your time


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I am interested please call me 404-406-9982 Rick. I am 67 years old and live in Cobb County. My wife and son's do not hunt or come to the club. I hunt 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Chestnut

ttt


----------



## Njoseph2

Moving to Atlanta next month. Any openings here still?


----------



## Chestnut

still need members  ???  when will the money be due ????   
 chestnut


----------



## BIGTEN

Chestnut said:


> still need members  ???  when will the money be due ????
> chestnut



CLUB IS FULL, PENDING PAYMENTS. THANKS GON


----------

